# Nelson's New Barn



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

As of March 1st, I moved Nelson to a new facility. The reason why we left the previous facility is because of just too many issues - so myself and 3 others decided to pack it up and head out. It was a great decision and we are all very happy with where we are now. 

I am doing Pasture Board, because I am not going to pay for a stall that I wont use. Nelson cannot be in a stall due to his high anxiety when in one, plus his has a sticky Stifle and stall time is a no,no for that issue, and the price is nice on my pocket book.

So Nelson is out on a pasture with his buddies, with unlimited round bales, plus fed twice a day with high quality feed. We also get full use of the beautiful facilities - one very large indoor arena, large outdoor arena, heated tack rooms, bathrooms, heated lounges and viewing rooms. Plus 200 acres of trails to use, access to the Fox Hunters, a full XC Course, fabulous Trainers/Riders/Competators, plenty of Eventers and all with fabulous Barn Workers who treat you like royalty. The horses get exceptional care, and they have all gained weight and look wonderful!

The transition went smooth for the old man, it made it much easier for him since 2 of his pasture mates moved with him, plus his best friend. To boot, 3 more from the previous barn are joining us next month.

Here are piccies:

*Out in their pasture/paddock for the first time*



















*Picture of Mr Nelson, through the view of the lower barn*




















*The Indoor Arena at the Upper Barn*










*The inside of the Upper Barn*










*Mr Nelson* 










*Piccy of a trail we were on the other day. You can see the butt of my little dog Dixie in the front, leading the way*









*A picture of a combination. The Fox Hunters made this...this is 1 picture of MANY fences out on the 200 acres of land. All owned by the facilities BO.*










*A picture of the lower barn. View from the road. This is where we are, our boys are in the paddocks/pastures surrounding the lower barn*



















*Some shots of Nelson and I working in the outdoor ring, which is located at the lower barn*







































*TA DA *


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

It look gorgeous, I'm so jealous! Glad you guys are loving it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you! It is gorgeous! We are very happy. The horses are very happy, which is the most important. But to boot, all the other boarders are very kind, very thoughtful and very pleasant to be around. And the boarders at the barn that is just a hop, skip and a jump away are just the same. Makes for very enjoyable days out at the barn!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Having friendly boarders is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

That sounds like an awesome deal! Nelson looks so handsome in his pink saddle pad :] Lol!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't you know....Real Men Wear Pink *wink* lol


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I love how ya'll match! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

looks like you found a fantastic place for both you and nelson.  can't wait to see more after the weather turns nice again.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That place looks like horsie heaven! :smile:

And that pink saddle pad looks quite nice on him. :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! I'd live there in a heartbeat!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations, it looks amazing! Indoor arena, outdoor arena, 200 acres of trails....so jealous it hurts. Oh and that combination is mouth wateringly inviting....

All the best!


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous facility!!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Is this the facility that is located right across the road from the BC hunt club?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Fantastic MIE! Sounds like a slice of horse heaven, and Mr. Nelson looks wonderful!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooooh. That looks fancy. I would learn an English discipline to board there.

Also, it's good to know that I'm not the only one with a claustrophobic horse.  Abby gets really anxious when stalled.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful place! I'm jealous


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!! Looks absolutely stunning there, and he looks very happy!! Hope it all works out


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, that looks so nice, I'm glad you and your horse are in such a great barn!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Its great that you found such a good place that you and Nelson can enjoy. It looks like you will have so much fun there and it seems like a lovely place. That is good that the other borders are so nice, it is so important. Enjoy your stay, can't wait to hear more about you guys and your progress!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

LOL *poseidon*, yeah - Nelson has anxiety when he is stalled. So, no stall for him. When we go to HT's, we have to stall of course, but I make sure he has his buddy(s) on each side of him. When he has his horse pals, he's fine, but without them, he has panick attacks.

*Walkamile*! Thanks! Nelson has really flourished at the new facility. It is so much healther for him to be out 24/7, where he can move around and just be a horse. Of course, having 24/7 access to round bales is doing his wonders as well, and to boot, I don't have to buy them anymore  yay! lol. I found a piece of heaven, that's for sure! 

*Sarah* - you need to move over here girly! 

*Pumpkinz*, thanks so much! You are 100% right, having fellow Boarders who are kind, polite and very enjoyable to be around, makes a world of difference! Everyone is so welcoming, it is wonderful! No stuffyness, no snottyness, no judgment, no nothing! Just smiles, Hi's, How are you's, Nice to meet you, Welcome and etc, etc, etc. The BO is fabulous as well! 

*Thanks everyone for your kind words!*


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Horsey heaven!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am glad you Ladies like the new barn  Jess, I LOVE your little Minni Me in your piccie!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks so nice! Jealous!

I was going to tell you, The Fraser Valley Hunt is looking for a new Master. I figured I'd tell you that to try to tempt you back to BC :wink: lol.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol Carleen, that would be an awesome position! But alas, the abilty to event outweighs being the Hunts Master for a Fox Hunt 

It would be cool though, to ride with you


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks MIEventer!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's awesome, sounds like you like the new place!


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh that barn is so nice! I'm glad you found the perfect fit for you and Nelson  I'm so jealous, I wish I could find a place that nice that wasn't several hours from me or extremely expensive.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! To be honest, I thought this place was quite expensive as well, until I found out they had Pasture Board. 

We really lucked out! You can come move in


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's so great you got to move along with some of your friends. Must have made the transition better for both of you. Those trails look great for hauling ***!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Those trails are awesome! 200 acres of land to have a blast on, roam on, and to thoroughly enjoy! Tons of scenry, tons of fences that the Fox Hunters built and use, and tons of fun! We get out there as much as possible, have to take full advantage of them! 

The transition went very smoothly for Nelson, definately because his best buddies went with him. He's very happy!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

There is no dirt on that floor. That's creepy and impossible. I kinda sorta hate your perfect new barn. :lol:

Great you found a place, so awesome they have big paddocks! Not only do we flat out NOT have anything that nice around here, the minute you get a barn with an arena, it's like you immediately compromise to have your horse in a tiny as heck day pen up to their hocks in mud. :-(

Congrats on the move, glad you guys are doing well!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

NO DIRT! *gasp* lol - the barn workers here are very dilligent and very helpful. I love how they treat us like royalty, even though we're pasture boarding. 

I can show up and walk into the barn, and have them ask "do you need help with anything?" I'm so not used to it, it leaves me stuttering "ah....umm....I ah..I don't think so....." lol. 

We really did luck out! 

I understand what you mean though, I have friends in B.C who have the same issue - the turn out is horrible!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

He looks so happy! And so do you! I'm so glad you found such an awesome facility to keep him at! And pasture board = win. That's totally my preference too, mostly because most horses prefer being outside anyway! I have met a few that don't...especially in rain, but still! I'm super jealous of all the trails and jumps they have too!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

That's great! Nelson is really pretty! I'm happy you found a great facility for the guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Strange said:


> He looks so happy! And so do you! I'm so glad you found such an awesome facility to keep him at! And pasture board = win. That's totally my preference too, mostly because most horses prefer being outside anyway! I have met a few that don't...especially in rain, but still! I'm super jealous of all the trails and jumps they have too!


Thanks Strange!! I am very happy, I get all gitty when I know I am going to the barn, lol. 

I totally agree about horses being out, I think it is healthier for their joints, their minds, and their digestive system.

The trails are fantabulous! Saturday I had a group of friends haul over to go out on those trails with, it was a blast! I'd far rather be out on those trails, than in the arena.

~~~

Thanks JustJump! I appreciate your kind words  I'll let Nelson know you think he's oober schmexshy *wink*


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely! Most of our horses here prefer to be outside and get quite upset when they can't be out due to whatever reason. We have one that sounds like Nelson, he gets really anxious in a stall and has to be tied up when people are in the barn. So he's out 24/7 for the most part.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

At the previous barn, I got strange looks from boarders there when I wanted Nelson out 24/7, even when it *gasped* rained! Or even during *shutters* the winter! OH NO! lol. 

There was one boarder who's horse was a chronic weaver whenever the horse was in its stall. I mentioned to the owner that the horse would probobly thrive better being outside, and the answer I got made me cock an eye brow wondering where or who they learnt from, as to what they believed about horses being out, and how important stalls are. The answer I got made me shake my head and pull a Homer Simpson


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol! The only reason the horses here come in during bad weather (mind, it has to be pretty bad) is because there aren't shelters out there yet. Unless there is a lot of thunder and lightning, severe blizzard-type conditions, etc. then they stay outside. 

And yeah, a lot of people have weird notions about horses going outside. Makes me shake my head and just wonder.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I love nothing more than watching Bobbie galavanting around the paddock, acting like a maniac and playing with her paddock buddies, she loves it so much! Sometimes she plays a bit rough (as do the others) and she frequently has battle scars to show for it. But usually nothing too serious.

I really believe it is good for their minds to be able to run around in their spare time and have 'horse time' plus it makes it easier for them to focus when you want them to if they have spent all day frolicking with their pasture buddies.

But please, no more pictures. I am jealous enough as it is.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What?? No more pictures????? That would be impossible sarah! Come on!!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Grumble. OK. But only cos I'm *cough* happy for you.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*coughyouneedtomoveherecoughcough*


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That would be AWESOME!!! Then I wouldn't have to be so jealous ha ha.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Do I even dare ask how much indoor and outdoor board is? :lol: I completely understand if you'd rather not disclose that information.

We charge a going rate of $400 and over here for indoor board with the use of an arena and tiny mud paddocks, with access to trails at least a couple miles ride down a highway to get to! A couple places are closer to the park, and the board usually goes up to! The idea of paying so much is foreign to me, and yet I know people in the States who pay over $1,000 for not much better!!! :shock:

Why couldn't we all have loved goldfish instead?!?!?! LOL , j/k!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No problem  Board at the Upper Barn, is $525 a month. Board at the Lower Barn is $475 a month. Pasture Board is $275 a month. I do not get the extra's that those who pay for a stall get.

Being brought in for me when I come out. Blanket changes, holding for vet/farrier, etc, etc, etc. But that's fine by me  I would happily pay board at the lower barn, for how exceptional this facility is - but what is the sense in paying for a stall, that I wont use?

The barn that is right beside us, is $400 a month and that includes everything from blanket changes, to holding for farrier/vet, all use of facilities *3 arenas, one indoor, 2 outdoor, cc course, etc, etc*, stall, turnout, brought in, unlimited hay, fed twice a day - but they don't offer 24/7 turnout, no shelters. So that was a no.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Thanks, I hate your perfect barn even more now. :lol: I think paying $400 would be a lot more justifiable to me if the services were actually decent, but a lot of places are lacking on the personalized care and proper turnout.

I'm paying $150 now for outdoor board on 80 glorious acres, because between my horse's health/sanity and my need for an indoor arena, my horses won that battle hands down! I am SO friggin jealous you found BOTH for such a reasonable price! I'm beyond happy for you guys that you found this place!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

*dies* how beautiful is that place!!! That's it, I'm up and leaving and coming to live with you. 
Mine live outside 24/7 most of the time, obviously our winters are no where near as harsh as yours. But if I decide to clip out for winter I'll stable at night. Plus my agistment has only got Bob and the owners 2 little semi-retired QH's that are treated like puppy dogs so come in every night leaving poor Bob out in the paddock on his own


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wow! that faciliy is absolutly gorgous! i'm so glad eveything went well and your enjoying the new home


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

ooooh MIE I LOVE IT! you so need to come visit this summer when my friends are here from all over the country and if things work out for me (fingers crossed!!!) i may be out that way to visit a few friends and will (finally) after all these years get to meet the wonderful Mr. N himself!!!

LOOOOOVE the fields and jumps. our pace was moved from the 24th to the 17th so we're skipping the "easy" pace the 10th so that we're not doing too much back to back. i wish we could teleport there with you.

how's the stifle? i'd think between better care and the field board nelson has to be a MUCH happier camper!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

wait sarah where do you live? are you an east coaster???


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I think Nelson looks wonderful in pink  I was wanting to try pink with my bay, in my avatar, but now that I see it looks amazing, it is a go.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> wait sarah where do you live? are you an east coaster???


Nope....not yet...just a wannabe. I graduate next May from the MBA program and after having a taste of the NE last week in NYC I am desperate to move up there - I love it!!!

Right now I am hangin with the cowboys in Texas :wink:


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

sarahver said:


> Nope....not yet...just a wannabe. I graduate next May from the MBA program and after having a taste of the NE last week in NYC I am desperate to move up there - I love it!!!
> 
> Right now I am hangin with the cowboys in Texas :wink:


i *may* be in texas in may.... then im in ohio haha. then back here. when are you up in nyc again? i grew up 18 miles out of times square, used to work on madison ave, bleecker street, w. houston, etc, etc, etc, lol! and where i live now is about 50 miles away!

congrats on the MBA!
oooh if you are this way think we can convince MIE to come hang out for a weekend or something? im having a cowboys and indians themed bonfire in aug haha! and it's the same week the $50k Grand Prix is in town!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That would be awesome!!! We should have a party at MIE's barn whoooo!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Thanks, I hate your perfect barn even more now. :lol: I think paying $400 would be a lot more justifiable to me if the services were actually decent, but a lot of places are lacking on the personalized care and proper turnout.
> 
> I'm paying $150 now for outdoor board on 80 glorious acres, because between my horse's health/sanity and my need for an indoor arena, my horses won that battle hands down! I am SO friggin jealous you found BOTH for such a reasonable price! I'm beyond happy for you guys that you found this place!


To be honest, I just really lucked out! But to be even more honest, if I had to of known that the barn we are at now, offered pasture board, I'd of moved there much sooner than what we did.

The previous barn was hoooooo. It was great at first, when I was there the first year, Nelson was well taken care of, I was paying $350 a month and got everything that the money paid for...then it started to dwindle slowly, and it went downhill. 

So I understand, I was there. Nelson lost a lot of weight, he wasn't getting wormed, and I went from paying $350 a month, to close to $500 a month to cover things that the barn was supposed to be covering. Having to buy my own hay, shavings for his stall, a facility fee everytime I had a lesson, my own worming - it was getting rediculous. Glad I got out.




Kayty said:


> *dies* how beautiful is that place!!! That's it, I'm up and leaving and coming to live with you.
> 
> Mine live outside 24/7 most of the time, obviously our winters are no where near as harsh as yours. But if I decide to clip out for winter I'll stable at night. Plus my agistment has only got Bob and the owners 2 little semi-retired QH's that are treated like puppy dogs so come in every night leaving poor Bob out in the paddock on his own


Thanks Kayty! I LOVE it!! The best part of the whole shabang, is that I can sleep at night, not worrying or wake up stressing about Nelson and his condition and care. 

Poor Bob! What about Bob?!?!?! 



CJ82Sky said:


> ooooh MIE I LOVE IT! you so need to come visit this summer when my friends are here from all over the country and if things work out for me (fingers crossed!!!) i may be out that way to visit a few friends and will (finally) after all these years get to meet the wonderful Mr. N himself!!!
> 
> LOOOOOVE the fields and jumps. our pace was moved from the 24th to the 17th so we're skipping the "easy" pace the 10th so that we're not doing too much back to back. i wish we could teleport there with you.
> 
> how's the stifle? i'd think between better care and the field board nelson has to be a MUCH happier camper!


*The 17th, is my 35th Birthday!!!* HELLO!!! LOL, and that's the day I'm doing a Hunters Pace too! OOOH! Great minds think alike :wink: You'd better get tons of pics too missy! Don't make me come over there! It wont be pretty. Seriously.....*looks at hair in mirror* ugh....

I would love for you to come my way! That would be awesome CJ!!!! I wish you could teleport my way too - where's I Dream Of Jeannie when we need her?  



AngieLee said:


> wow! that faciliy is absolutly gorgous! i'm so glad eveything went well and your enjoying the new home


Thanks Angie! We all love it! It'll be even more fantabulous when the others move over


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

CJ82Sky said:


> i *may* be in texas in may.... then im in ohio haha. then back here. when are you up in nyc again? i grew up 18 miles out of times square, used to work on madison ave, bleecker street, w. houston, etc, etc, etc, lol! and where i live now is about 50 miles away!
> 
> congrats on the MBA!
> oooh if you are this way think we can convince MIE to come hang out for a weekend or something? im having a cowboys and indians themed bonfire in aug haha! and it's the same week the $50k Grand Prix is in town!


I missed this part - lol. I wish I could come and visit, but alas - money is still tight, even though I am now a CNA and working at a great place with great moolah. I don't think I am going anywhere this year :-( Cept HT's here and there. 

Sorry CJ! I have my priorities. LOL. HT's are faaaaar more important - omg, I can't stop laughing...man I sound like a beeeoootch don't I?

I would love to come and hang out though. A cowboy and indian party sounds like fun. Just promise me, that you'll have pants on under those chaps...k!


----------



## jclemence5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Your horse is so handsome! The barn is BEAUTIFUL! I'm glad that he likes it! I'll be moving my horse to a new barn on Monday. His best friend (My best friend's horse) is also coming with us! I'm very excited and hope the move goes as well as it did for you!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you jclemence! Very kind of you to say  He is very happy! I wish you all the best on your move, and it makes it so much easier when your horse has a companion going with them.


----------

